# kula shaker 2.0



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

been listening to this album for the last couple of days and it's really good.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Love Kula Shaker! 

Didn't know they had new material out, will have it a listen :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

When was this out? I loved these guys back in the day.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Came out a couple of weeks ago. It's been billed as a follow up to their first album, K.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

alfajim said:


> Came out a couple of weeks ago. It's been billed as a follow up to their first album, K.


Isn't this new one their 3rd or 4th album? or are they saying this should have been the 2nd album?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

it's their 5th album i think but it's billed as a follow up to k as it's in a similar style. although it's not as eastern as they'd have you think.


----------

